# hdmi cable interference problem with dish remote



## onedirtdog (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a denon avr 2309cl reciever for my theater system, it is in my basement in a rack along with my dish reciever. I swapped optical cables to hdmi cables the other day and from then on my tv remote upstairs doesnt work unless I get about 20 ft closer to the reciever, even then it isnt great. This only happens with the denon reciever on, with it off the remote works fine. I tried elevating the dish reciever antenna ( screwed in the back of reciever) but no help. What interference do the hdmi cables create? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

HDMI cables don't create interference. Were you using the Denon before? What did you change besides pluggin in the HDMI.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This really should be in one of the Dish support (non-OTA) forums... What Dish receiver type do you have? Once I know that I can move this thread to the appropriate forum so you're more likely to get better help for your situation.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Make sure there isn't any power cords, or speaker cords tangled in around the UHF antenna. If that's good to go, and the batteries in the remote itself are good then my best guess is there's something in the receiver causing the interference. Most likely you don't have the two components sitting just perfectly exactly where they where. If you cant seem to have any luck by moving things around just slightly you can do a couple different things. First (and the best) is to take two splitters and using the first splitter inject the UHF remote signal into the TV2 output. Then at the back of TV2 using the other splitter separate it back out putting the UHF antenna on one port of the splitter, and the connecting the other port to the TV2. The second trick (and the easiest) is to just extend the UHF remote to a higher location in the cabinet with a piece of Rg6 patch cord.


----------



## onedirtdog (Mar 25, 2009)

The model of the dish receiver is vip722 dvr. I tried extending the uhf antenna but that didnt help. Like I said when I had the optical cables installed all worked perfectly. The only other thing we did was install ir sensors to all recievers lighting etc, but it wasnt hooked up until later.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Possible IR overload in remote circuit.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Another thing that will screw with the UHF antenna reception is it's proximity to a speaker (shielded or not). Another possibility could be the metal frame of the cabinet if it is metal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I'm going to move this to the 622/722 support forum so hopefully more folks will see it and be able to offer advice to the original poster._


----------



## onedirtdog (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks scoobyxj, the sub wire was around the hdmi and that was causing the reception problem. The wife will be happy, which makes me happy. Greatfully yours.


----------

